# world of beers at the pier?



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

just what we need at the pier……a bunch of drunk tourists in the way.???


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Got a link? Where did that info come from? Thanks


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

From what I've seen out there that would be an improvement.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> From what I've seen out there that would be an improvement.


LOL :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CLEVE3990 (Feb 24, 2012)

onemorecast said:


> Got a link? Where did that info come from? Thanks


http://pensacolanewsjournal.fl.news...40106&source=nletter-top5&source=nletter-top5


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

You pay for a service to use their pier. The pier was not only put there for people to fish on. It's a money maker. No one cares if some daily regular visitors on the pier gets pissed of at the new business about to open up. Daily visitors already bought their yearly pass. 
It's only about the dollar bill. 
And from what I have read, it's happening. I have never been to the pensacola pier, but I can promise you the next time I roll through pensacola, the pier will be my fist stop. 
The pier needs another way to bring in money. World of beers will do that. It will bring n new faces. 
For the people who fish everyday at the pier..... World of beer is coming. 
It Should be a success. Even if the everyday fisherman quits coming. New faces will be introduced and replace the ones that leave. 
It's a business. That's all the pier is, is a business. 
Makes all the since in the world. 
Good job for whom ever recruited this company to come to town. Great marketing plan.
But a difficult type of business to run, because tourist season does run out at the end of summer, which will mean expensive beer in the summer to survive the winter.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

ok so if WoB is coming to make more money for the pier can they please PLEASE! lower the year round fishing pass from $260 to lets say $100. because honestly $260 is WAY too much for a year pass let alone dealing with all the crap that goes on out there isnt worth the price paid.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Lower the price, increase the traffic.*

Cheaper passes would encourage riff-raff. At $260 you get a darn good fishing spot at less than half what you'd pay for the cheapest kayak and you don't have to paddle.

Yeah, I haven't fished off P'cola pier in 50 years but I sure enjoyed it many years ago. From what I hear, "Pier rats" are far worse then way back when but that is a product of disrespect and poor parenting. It might get a little better if the truant officer made frequent visits.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

captken said:


> Cheaper passes would encourage riff-raff. At $260 you get a darn good fishing spot at less than half what you'd pay for the cheapest kayak and you don't have to paddle.
> 
> Yeah, I haven't fished off P'cola pier in 50 years but I sure enjoyed it many years ago. From what I hear, "Pier rats" are far worse then way back when but that is a product of disrespect and poor parenting. It might get a little better if the truant officer made frequent visits.


 
riff-raff are already out there and pier rats act like they own the pier, so why not lower the price so i and others like me can afford to fish the whole year and not have to pick and choose when i can fish the pier.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

J0nesi said:


> riff-raff are already out there and pier rats act like they own the pier, so why not lower the price so i and others like me can afford to fish the whole year and not have to pick and choose when i can fish the pier.


How much is it daily? Usually like $10 right? I don't know, but at $10 you can fish 15 times for $150. The yearly pass is for guys that fish it weekly and it works out pretty darn cheap then.

Frankly, I don't know why so many guys fish the pier and not kayaks. Yeah you can't get a kayak for $260, but you can get one for $400 and sell it after a year for $300 easily so it'll cost you less than $100/ year to own. Just because of that reason alone I'd think the pier has to watch their yearly pass rates because they have serious competition between the boats and the pier now.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

J0nesi said:


> riff-raff are already out there and pier rats act like they own the pier, so why not lower the price so i and others like me can afford to fish the whole year and not have to pick and choose when i can fish the pier.


Not trying to be a jerk, but if you can afford $100 then surely over the course of a year you can save up $260 to pay for a pier pass for the following year if you really want to fish it bad enough?? Also, WOB(actually will be called Sunset Jax) is coming in there to make money not subsidize the pier. They are paying a lease to the pier just like others have before so it's really no different. They don't do profit sharing with the pier...


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Daily fish pass is $7.50 

I fish out there as much as I can, especially when the time chages for longer days. I think the Sunset Jax will do pretty good, maybe the pizza place that will take over the kitchen will add something else other than pizza. And with a bigger business like WOB/Sunset Jax they might be able to influence the pier to regulate the rift raft. I'm sure the walk on sells for the pier will increase, maybe they should do a buy one expensive beer and get a free walk on pass. I could see more locals going to that bar than tourist. 

The real Con to the whole situation is the parking, the added traffic going to the bar will take up more space for the ppl parking and carrying gear to the pier.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

And a yearly pass is $290

So you would need to go nearly 38 times out of the year to break even.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I am shocked "the owners of the beach" would even consider this! Anyone ever wonder why a chain business is not on the beach? I'll leave it there for now. And I'm not talking about MG ville type chain.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

You mean a chain business outside of hotels?


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't think The World of Beers coming to the pier is going to upset too many of the pier regulars. Many of us will probably buy a beer or two at lunch time.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> You mean a chain business outside of hotels?


Correct sir. Talking about eats & drinks.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

tiderider said:


> I don't think The World of Beers coming to the pier is going to upset too many of the pier regulars. Many of us will probably buy a beer or two at lunch time.


I don't fish the pier, but I was thinking that a beer would be nice.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I don't fish the pier, but I was thinking that a beer would be nice.


Exactly! When isn't a good time for a nice ale?!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

before the ride home? :thumbdown:


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

a said:


> just what we need at the pier……a bunch of drunk tourists in the way.???


I can't stand the drunk locals ...or any drunk for that matter....some just seem to grow more balls with every tip of the liquid courage


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

MrFish said:


> I don't fish the pier, but I was thinking that a beer would be nice.


I won't ever set foot on the piers here but the WOB does sound like a great idea.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

What's a fair price for a beer going to be? $5.00 ? Draft $3.00, Dought it. If they serve food that would be a better deal. The food part hasn't been that great mainly because its open to the outside elements. Keep the tourist there at the bar. They don't need to be out there around hooks & gafs, Fish blood, etc. They get rite in the way when a nice fish is on. Its dangerous. I paid my $1.25, I can do what I want. The old pier owner years ago was smart enough not to let them out there. He kept them up at the shack selling them beer & food. There isn't enough parking spaces now. Nor will there be when there in business. SRIA needs to move all there crap out of needed parking spaces. U should only be parking on the right side of the main bathrooms if your using the pier or restaurant. We need more parking. Not more stuff. Make tourist park in main parking lot by beach ball.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

World of beers , if I'm not wrong is a brewery. I do not think they even sell domestic types of beer like coors or Budweiser .. I could be wrong. They sell beers from around they world.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Chapman5011 said:


> World of beers , if I'm not wrong is a brewery. I do not think they even sell domestic types of beer like coors or Budweiser .. I could be wrong. They sell beers from around they world.


It's not a brewery (and I don't even really like the place). I think they have Pabst but other domestic beer requests can be treated with a sneer. Made the mistake of asking for a Miller Lite on a hot afternoon and was laughed at. I used to brew beer a lot and I can't take the hoppy or funky stuff these days. Just give me what I want without the snarkiness.

Good business model and the company is doing well.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I too went in there and ordered a miller light... got looked at as if I had an arm growing from my ass...

That being said, WOB is awesome. Very clean, excellent bartenders and waitresses. Always a pile of hot chicks in there. It's one of my favorite stops along the "palafox 500"...

I would think any endeavor they start will be successful.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

I love WOB! I am a craft beer junkie along with a growing number of people and a ton of my friends. So there will be people sitting around drinking beer (just like before) isn't that the case just about everywhere you go on the beach? I just hope they incorporate some kind of food and put a beachy flare on the place. I think it will draw more locals instead of tourists than the old place. You just might have to put up with me out there KingCrab! ; )


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

In order to get domestic beer at WOB on Palafox you have to go to Blend and it's only bottled domestic no draft.


----------

